# To Whom Do I Complain



## ChefJune (Nov 29, 2010)

about those AWFUL roll-over ads that roll over all by themselves, and then, just while you're reading down where the ad has thrown you, it rolls back up and the page goes flying!

I realize ads are essential to the success of the site, but those roll-over ads are distracting. They make me want to roll over to another site that doesn't employ them.

PLEASE, HELP!


----------



## Alix (Nov 29, 2010)

June, what browser are you using? If you want to get rid of them entirely, switch to Firefox and install the Adblocker app. It will solve it all and make you MUCH happier. 

Failing that, can you drop the URL of the ad that bugs you in this thread? I don't know if we can do anything about it, but we can try.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 29, 2010)

They are the banner ads at the top... flash player ads, no URL I can find.
VERY VERY bothersome indeed.


----------



## Alix (Nov 29, 2010)

OK, how about describing what the ads are for? I don't see them so I can't help get rid of them. Help me out here so I have something to work with.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 29, 2010)

I have no problems using Firefox and a cable connection.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 29, 2010)

Alix said:


> OK, how about describing what the ads are for? I don't see them so I can't help get rid of them. Help me out here so I have something to work with.


 
Dell is the main culprit.

I can't change browsers here at work. We have to use only what they install for everyone. And they don't use Firefox.


----------



## Alix (Nov 29, 2010)

I wondered if it was a work thing. OK, thanks June. I'll take this to the techies and see if anything can be done.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 29, 2010)

yes it is dell. i don't want to switch to fox fire or whatever. it is very,very annoying. thought it was my mouse acting up.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 30, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Dell is the main culprit.
> 
> I can't change browsers here at work. We have to use only what they install for everyone. And they don't use Firefox.



Would you be allowed to run a portable version of FireFox or Chrome from a USB key? Those wouldn't be installed on the computer, just on the key.


----------



## Zereh (Nov 30, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Dell is the main culprit.



I hate IE with a passion but was curious about what you were seeing.

LOL ChefJune, I can see where that would freak you out. =P Dell is trying to be clever and takes over your mouse pointer as you roll it over their ad (it changes the mouse pointer to a finger ...). The annoying part is is that the mouse pointer doesn't get handed back to the browser properly when you roll it off of the ad. It gets stuck. Then you start flinging your mouse around quickly to figure out where the pointer is because it completely disappears for a bit of time. And pretty soon the browser gets control of the mouse pointer again but it was a bad hand off from the ad, so it tries to play catch up and ends up tossing you around the page. LOL Horrible description but true.

The good news is is that it only happens once per new page; once you get the flying annoying page bounce it won't happen again on that page. The bad news is that if you refresh a page or click onto a new page the same thing happens again.

This info *width=0 height=0 style='position:absolute;left:0px;top:0px;'>* is displayed above the ad. 

/shrug

The only thing you can do to keep it from happening is if you make sure to immediately click somewhere safe (i.e. far far away from the evil ad area) on each new page you view. It's not a technical solution but it should help prevent you from getting sea-sick  while reading the posts. And avoid venturing into the ad area at all with your mouse.


----------



## licia (Nov 30, 2010)

I can truthfully say that were I in the market for a product - I wouldn't buy one with such an irritating way of advertising.  The Dell thing is awful.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 30, 2010)

Dell today... yesterday it was a different ad. 
Alix, you should turn off Adblocker and ENJOY!

(My personal opinion is that any advertising venue that forces me
to make changes to my browser, etc, is TOO INTRUSIVE and should not be.)


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2010)

GrillingFool, no WAY!!! I love my Firefox, and can't believe it took me so long to switch over. However, on my laptop (MacBook) I see ads, but not the ones you are describing. I just have the regular banner ads and haven't seen any of those irritating ones. 

I've passed the info along folks! Please keep letting us know about the problems with the drop down ads and we'll look into it.


----------



## GB (Nov 30, 2010)

Alix said:


> GrillingFool, no WAY!!! I love my Firefox, and can't believe it took me so long to switch over. However, on my laptop (MacBook) I see ads


So why havent you switched to FF for Mac?????


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2010)

There's a FF for Mac???? Really? I never thought to check! Safari has been pleasant and I don't find I get as many ads with it, but I'm off to check now.  GB!


----------



## GB (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## taxlady (Nov 30, 2010)

If you are looking at browsers, check out Chrome from Google. I was a loyal FireFox user for years. It's still on both of my machines, but I almost always use Chrome now. The only thing I miss is the password manager. A friend of mine finds that his laptop runs 25-30% longer on battery if he uses Chrome instead of FireFox. They are both memory hogs, but Chrome seems to release memory better than FireFox. I don't have to reboot to make Chrome give me back that memory.


----------



## GB (Nov 30, 2010)

I tried Chrome and have heard great things about it too. The deal breaker for me though was that Chrome did not have an ad-blocker at the time.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 30, 2010)

GB said:


> I tried Chrome and have heard great things about it too. The deal breaker for me though was that Chrome did not have an ad-blocker at the time.



I am only using two extensions with Chrome - session manager and Wiki Companion. I don't see those ads that people were complaining about. There are lots of other extensions. https://chrome.google.com/extensions?

I tried it when it came out. I didn't have a "C Drive" on that computer, so it wouldn't install properly and it wouldn't remove the bits it had installed  They had hard-coded to C! I expect better from Google. I don't think it is fixed, but I made sure that my current machines have "C Drives". (I sometimes use partitions.)


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 30, 2010)

Alix said:


> I wondered if it was a work thing. OK, thanks June. I'll take this to the techies and see if anything can be done.



I don't think so, Alix.  It's happening here at home, and I use Firefox exclusively.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 30, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Dell is the main culprit.
> 
> I can't change browsers here at work. We have to use only what they install for everyone. And they don't use Firefox.


 
Same here. It is at the top of the page and it opens and closes by it self taking up up to almost half a page when open, and maybe just an inch or less when it closes  all by it self. 

And I hate fire fox, and anyway this is work pc I cannot dowload anything on it.


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> I don't think so, Alix.  It's happening here at home, and I use Firefox exclusively.



Do you have the Adblock add-on? It works like a dream for me.


----------



## licia (Nov 30, 2010)

I just came on and the Dell thing didn't come on - maybe it is gone.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 30, 2010)

i had problems with it this morning. dell is not going to get any business from me, ever!!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 30, 2010)

One thing you could try, June, is to uninstall and reinstall Firefox and then install your add ons again.  I had to do that a couple of times in the beginning when I tried out add ons that didn't do what I wanted them to do.

One of the things about Firefox is that it rarely will allow you to delete an add on.  You can disable it, but not get rid of it completely.

The only ads I see are those the come up from some recipe newsletters and you have to close them before you can see the recipe you clicked on.  Those, I couldn't get AdBlocker to block, probably because they are attached to the site somehow.  They don't roll around, though.


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2010)

Zhizara, if you go to your Tools, check the Extensions and it should say Disable or Uninstall the add on. 

Check out this add-on for the Adblock to get rid of the text ads. Hopefully that will help you with that recipe site Zhizara.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 30, 2010)

Alix said:


> Zhizara, if you go to your Tools, check the Extensions and it should say Disable or Uninstall the add on.
> 
> *But often it won't uninstall is what I meant.  I tried, but it just ignores me, (grayed out),  so I just disable them.  *
> 
> Check out this add-on for the Adblock to get rid of the text ads. Hopefully that will help you with that recipe site Zhizara.



I added this.  I'll let you know if it works when I get another newsletter that has this.  Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2010)

WEIRD! (the uninstall thing!) And I hope it helps!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2010)

Alix said:


> WEIRD! (the uninstall thing!) And I hope it helps!



When all else fails, that is my first go to solution.    

If that doesn't work then a more drastic measure is to use system restore to take the computer back before the problem occurred.  It means losing any downloads and changes that were made between the restore point and current settings, but not to documents.  I've had to do this occasionally when certain automatic updates caused the computer to act hinky.

Did you suggest the AdBlocker add-on to June?  Sounds like it might fix her problem too.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2010)

I just pulled up a newsletter I had saved previously that had one of those big ads and tried to use the add-on.  I was able to delete parts of it, but not all of it, and ended up with a sliver that had nothing on it, including the "close" button.  I still couldn't eliminate the whole thing, nor could I get to the recipe underneath it.

This is a common problem I have with Firefox add-ons.  They don't give you instructions on how to use it.   There must be something I'm missing.  They show lots and lots of people use them and give them high ratings.

How do you use it, Alix?   HELP!


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2010)

Zhizara, I don't have that particular one added on. Sorry! When you install an add-on it gives you a recommendation to accept. I always accept them rather than attempting to customize them. Can you try to either uninstall, then reinstall and accept the recommendation of sites to block or to Google the instructions?


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2010)

Nah, I'll just uninstall it if it will let me, or disable it if it won't.  I only get these on a couple of recipe sites, and I know where they've hidden the "close" button.  It's not a big deal.  

I'm wondering about the ad June is talking about, though.  I've never had an ad at all on DC since AndyM (I think) turned me onto AdBlocker.  Don't they have to pay DC for ads on the site?

BTW, whoever(s) set up this site did a really spectacular job.  This is so easy to use.  I'd list all the things I like about it, but it would take all day.  Big pats on the back for everyone involved.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 5, 2010)

This is the first post I see when I open my page. It is always the same thing. I'd rather see my name.  I hope you all got your thangs sorted out. luv ya!


----------

